# Talbot express 2.5 d weight



## Foxie (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi can anyone tell me the weight of a Talbot express 2.5d 1300d.it is a 1990 reg. Cheers all and have a good xmass


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 11, 2017)

Foxie said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the weight of a Talbot express 2.5d 1300d.it is a 1990 reg. Cheers all and have a good xmass



weights are often found on your vehicle registration document....    mie isn't  ..  maybe yours isn't either.  Or there could be a plate riveted onto the van somewhere showing gross and net weights....   look in the engine compartment.  

other members here who are talbot owners may have more info...


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 11, 2017)

All different go to a weighbridge and weigh your own.

Alf



Foxie said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the weight of a Talbot express 2.5d 1300d.it is a 1990 reg. Cheers all and have a good xmass


----------



## ricc (Dec 11, 2017)

are you wanting the unladen weight of an empty panal van, or the max weight of a fully laden motorhome, or something in between.


the only thing i can glean , is the 1300d probably referes to a 1300 kilo allowable load  either in a van or on a chassis cab.


----------



## stonedaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

Foxie said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the weight of a Talbot express 2.5d 1300d.it is a 1990 reg. Cheers all and have a good xmass



The Talbot Expresses usually have the information plate under the bonnet on the left hand side. If its the 2.5  U25 diesel engine they usually 3.5k. It depends what make of motorhome is built on the running gear. The Burstners and Swifts are usually close to there max weight of 3.5K even before you put anything in them. Others like the older Avlon and Autosleepers are usually 1900 petrol engines. The site below is good for info.
.... Tom ....

Talbot EXPRESS Owners Club & Forum - Index page


----------



## peter palance (Dec 12, 2017)

*were are you just a town post code will do*



Foxie said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the weight of a Talbot express 2.5d 1300d.it is a 1990 reg. Cheers all and have a good xmass



 best of luck pj


----------

